# Headlight Question From A Fox'er



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

OK.
so i bought my fox(es)
And it came with Dasher grille and headlights
And the way its set up in my fox is the High beam are the clear ones, while the low beams are the amber.
is this how it always was?
Is it legal in Ontario?
Heres a picture








Please Help!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dasher 4 headlight DOT US front end is outers are lows, all 4 come on in high beam.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

So the outers hsould have a high and a low beam?
and are the ambers original?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes.
No. Probably from early Merc.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok cool.
well have to figure a way to hook up the lights for the hi low beamm


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

If you add relays to get them all switched on... 
Use the stock Fox plug to turn the outer high/low lights on.
Add two new plugs, one per high beam.
Wire accordingly to your relays.


----------

